# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > فلسطين في القلب >  صور نادرة لفلسطين في العهد العثماني

## anoucha

*






 صور نادرة لفلسطين في العهد العثماني 

تم الحصول عليها مؤخرا من مدينة اسطنبول.


* فلسطين في العهد العثماني:


- ظلّت فلسطين تابعة للدولة العثمانية طيلة أربعة قرون، ولم تتغير الصورة الإدارية والعسكرية لفلسطين عما كانت عليه أيام المماليك.
- وقد استطاع ظاهر العمر شيخ صفد أن يضم إليه طبرية ونابلس والناصرة وعكا سنة 1750 إلى أن ضم أحمد الجزار سورية كلها، واستطاع أن يرد حملة نابليون بونابرت عن عكا سنة 1799. 
- ثم حكم إبراهيم باشا (ابن محمد علي) فلسطين عشر سنوات إلى أن استعادتها الدولة العثمانية.

 *وفي السنوات الأخيرة من العهد العثماني كانت فلسطين من الناحية الإدارية تقع في قسمين إداريين:

 - الأول: هو متصرفية القدس المستقلة المرتبطة بوزارة الداخلية في استانبول، وكانت أقضية بئر السبع والخليل وغزة ويافا تابعة لها بالإضافة إلى بيت لحم.
 - والثاني: شمال فلسطين الذي كان يتبع لواءين: لواء نابلس ومن أعماله طولكرم وجنين وطوباس وبيسان، ولواء عكا، ومن أعماله صفد وطبرية والناصرة وحيفا.
 -أما من الناحية العسكرية، فكانت فلسطين جزءًا من القيادة العسكرية العامة لسورية.
 
* 100 صورة تم تقسيمها إلى جزئين ليسهل مشاهدة الصور ..
 وإليكم الجزء الأول:

الصورة الأولى:
السلطان مع مجموعة من حاشيته في مدينة القدس
تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  562 * 450. 

الصورة الثانية:
القدس في العهد العثماني
تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  692 * 532. 

الصورة الثالثة:
مدينة يافا
تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  692 * 470. 

الصورة الرابعة:
مدينة القدس
تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  692 * 462. 

الصورة الخامسة:
مدينة القدس
تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  692 * 461. 

الصورة السادسة:
اليهود يمارسون طقوسهم الدينة بحرية في القدس
تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  692 * 470. 

الصورة السابعة:
المسيحيون يمارسون طقوسهم الدينة بحرية في القدس
تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  692 * 461. 

الصورة الثامنة:
فلسطيني في العهد العثماني عام 1877
تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  572 * 886. 

الصورة التاسعة:
القدس عام 1898 وخارطة العهد العثماني
تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  692 * 461. 

الصورة العاشرة:
المسجد الاقصى بتاريخ 15/7/1891
تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  692 * 523. 

الصورة الحادية عشر:
السلطان عبد الحميد الثاني
 

الصورة الثانية عشر:
غضب السلطان الكبير عبد الحميد الثاني أمام المنظمات اليهودية حينما طلبوا منه السماح للاستيطان اليهودي في فلسطين,حيث سجنهم السلطان في سجن مجلس الرابطة, ثم بعد ذلك أصدر أوامر مشدده في اعتقال المهاجرين اليهود غير القانونيين داخل الدولة العثمانية بتاريخ 7/9/1911 كما مدون في الوثائق العثمانية.
تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  685 * 442. 

الصورة الثالثة عشر:
مدينة عكا عام 1789 وتظهر فيها القلعة ومسجد احمد باشا الجزار العثماني
تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  590 * 426. 

الصورة الرابعة عشر:
بيت المقدس عام 1534
تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  601 * 437. 

الصورة الخامسة عشر:
العثمانيين في الحج من جنوب القدس عام 1534
تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  600 * 440. 

الصورة السادسة عشر:
مدينة القدس عام 1520 ميلادية 927 هجرية
تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  588 * 440. 

الصورة السابعة عشر:
العثمانيين في القدس عام 1530-1537 وهم يقومون باعمال اعادة بناء وبناء ابواب وقبب في بيت المقدس.
تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  681 * 535. 

الصورة الثامنة عشر:
العثمانيين في مدينة القدس:
تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  597 * 432. 

الصورة التاسعة عشر:
مدينة القدس:
تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  684 * 511. 

الصورة العشرون:
الاحتفال بمولد السلطان العثماني -مدينة القدس 1917
تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  683 * 519. 

الصورة الحادي والعشرون:
مدفع رمضان - القدس
تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  677 * 669. 

الصورة الثانية والعشرون:
العسكر التركي - القدس
تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  679 * 666. 


الصورة الثالثة والعشرون:
شريف المدينة المنوره للوعظ لاجل الجهاد المقدس في المدينة المنوره قبل البدء القدس عام 1914
تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  683 * 491. 

الصورة الرابعة والعشرون:
جنود أتراك - فلسطين
تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  683 * 471. 

الصورة الخامسة والعشرون:
الشعب الفلسطيني والجنود الاتراك في غزة عام 1900
تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  683 * 473. 
مازال يتبع مع صور اخرى ان شاء الله ....*

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## منيرة الظلام

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

ألف شكر على الصور


الواحد مش عارف على شو يتحسر  على الدولة الاسلامية اللي هدمت ولا فلسطين اللي ضاعت :Eh S(2):

----------


## anoucha

> 


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## anoucha

> 


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 



> 


 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## anoucha

> ألف شكر على الصور
> 
> 
> الواحد مش عارف على شو يتحسر  على الدولة الاسلامية اللي هدمت ولا فلسطين اللي ضاعت


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): والله معك حق

----------


## محمد العزام

رائع 

مشكورة انوشة

----------


## anoucha

> رائع 
> 
> مشكورة انوشة


العفو محمد مشكور على المرور

----------


## fares

مشكور :Db465236ff:  :Bl (14):

----------


## anoucha

العفو فارس

----------


## anoucha

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
"سبحان الذي أسرى بعبده ليلا من المسجد الحرام إلى المسجد الأقصى الذي باركنا حوله" 

 
المسجد الأقصى هو كل ما دار حوله السور 
الجامع القبلي و هو جزء من المسجد الاقصىالمصلى المرواني و يقع تحت المسجد الأقصىمسجد قبة الصخرة و هو جزء من المسجد الاقصىحائط البراق و يدعي اليهود أنه حائط هيكلهم المزعوم و يسمونه المبكي
مقدمة:




هدف هذه الصفحات هو التعريف بالمسجد الأقصى المبارك، وتصحيح المفاهيم بشأنه. فإذا تعرفنا عليه حقيقة، سنتعلق به، وإذا تعلقنا به، هان كل شيء في سبيل تحريره. ونهجنا في هذا نهج رسولنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي ارتبط بالأقصى، زيارة، وإعمارا (مثلما ارتبط به الأنبياء قبله)، بل، وتوصية للمسلمين بعده بتحريره، لأنه مسجدهم، حقهم أن يعمروه." إِنَّمَا يَعْمُرُ مَسَاجِدَ اللَّهِ مَنْ ءَامَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَأَقَامَ الصَّلَاةَ وَءَاتَى الزَّكَاةَ وَلَمْ يَخْشَ إِلَّا اللَّهَ."(التوبة)  

التعريف : 
المسجد الأقصى المبارك هو اسم لكل ما دار حوله السور الواقع في أقصى الزاوية الجنوبية الشرقية من مدينة القدس القديمة المسورة بدورها، ويشمل كلا من قبة الصخرة المشرفة (ذات القبة الذهبية) والموجودة في موقع القلب منه، والجامع القِبْلِي(ذو القبة الرصاصية السوداء) والواقع أقصى جنوبه ناحية "القِبلة"، فضلا عن نحو 200 معلم آخر تقع ضمن حدود الأقصى، ما بين مساجد، ومبان، وقباب، وأسبلة مياه، ومصاطب، وأروقة، ومدارس، وأشجار، ومحاريب، ومنابر، ومآذن، وأبواب، وآبار، ومكتبات، فضلا عن الساحات. 

 
المسجد الأقصى المبارك يقع في الزاوية الجنوبية الشرقية من القدس المسورة 

المساحة : 
تبلغ مساحة المسجد الأقصى حوالي 144 دونماً (الدونم = 1000 متر مربع)، ويحتل نحو سدس مساحة القدس المسورة، وهو على شكل مضلع غير منتظم، طول ضلعه الغربي 491م، والشرقي 462م، والشمالي 310م، والجنوبي 281م. ومن دخل الأقصى فأدى الصلاة، سواء تحت شجرة من أشجاره، أو قبة من قبابه، أو فوق مصطبة، أو عند رواق، أو في داخل قبة الصخرة، أو الجامع القبلي، فصلاته مضاعفة الأجر. عن أبي ذر – رضي الله عنه – قال : تذاكرنا - ونحن عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم - أيهما أفضل : أمسجد رسول الله أَم بيت المقدس؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:"صلاة في مسجدي أفضل من أربع صلوات فيه، ولنعم المصلى هو، وليوشكن أن يكون للرجل مثل شطن فرسه من الأرض حيث يرى منه بيت المقدس خير له من الدنيا جميعا .قـــــال : أو قال خير له من الدنيا وما فيها ". (أخرجه الحاكم وصححه ووافقه الذهبي)  

البناء والتاريخ : 
ثاني مسجد وضع في الأرض, عن أبي ذر الغفاري ، رضي الله تعالى عنه، قال: قلت يا رسول الله أي مسجد وضع في الأرض أول؟ قال:" المسجد الحرام" ، قال: قلت ثم أي؟ قال:" المسجد الأقصى"، قلت: كم كان بينهما؟ قال:"أربعون سنة، ثم أينما أدركتك الصلاة فصله، فان الفضل فيه." (رواه البخاري.) 
والأرجح أن أول من بناه هو آدم عليه السلام، اختط حدوده بعد أربعين سنة من إرسائه قواعد البيت الحرام، بأمر من الله تعالى، دون أن يكون قبلهما كنيس ولا كنيسة ولا هيكل ولا معبد. 
وكما تتابعت عمليات البناء والتعمير على المسجد الحرام، تتابعت على الأقصى المبارك، فقد عمره سيدنا إبراهيم حوالي العام 2000 قبل الميلاد، ثم تولى المهمة أبناؤه إسحاق ويعقوب عليهم السلام من بعده، كما جدد سيدنا سليمان عليه السلام بناءه، حوالي العام 1000 قبل الميلاد. عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ:" لَمَّا فَرَغَ سُلَيْمَانُ بْنُ دَاوُدَ مِنْ بِنَاءِ بَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ سَأَلَ اللَّهَ ثَلَاثًا حُكْمًا يُصَادِفُ حُكْمَهُ وَمُلْكًا لَا يَنْبَغِي لَأَحَدٍ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ وَأَلَّا يَأْتِيَ هَذَا الْمَسْجِدَ أَحَدٌ لَا يُرِيدُ إِلَّا الصَّلَاةَ فِيهِ إِلَّا خَرَجَ مِنْ ذُنُوبِهِ كَيَوْمِ وَلَدَتْهُ أُمُّهُ" فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "أَمَّا اثْنَتَانِ فَقَدْ أُعْطِيَهُمَا وَأَرْجُو أَنْ يَكُونَ قَدْ أُعْطِيَ الثَّالِثَةَ".(رواه ابن ماجه والنسائي وأحمد).  
ومع الفتح الإسلامي للقدس عام 636م (الموافق 15 للهجرة)، بنى عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه الجامع القبلي، كنواة للمسجد الأقصى. وفي عهد الدولة الأموية، بنيت قبة الصخرة، كما أعيد بناء الجامع القبلي، واستغرق هذا كله قرابة 30 عاما من 66 هجرية/ 685 ميلادية - 96 هجرية/715 ميلادية، ليكتمل بعدها المسجد الأقصى بشكله الحالي.  
تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  835 * 1356. 


أهم معالم الأقصى 
1- الجامع القبلي: 
 
الجامع القبلي 
يطلق عليه العامة خطأ اسم "المسجد الأقصى المبارك"، ولكنه يمثل في الحقيقة الجزء الجنوبي فقط من الأقصى، المواجه للقبلة، ومن هنا جاءت تسميته بـ"القبلي". وهو أول جزء يبنى داخل المسجد الأقصى في العهد الإسلامي، بناه أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب -رضي الله عنه -لدى فتح القدس عام 15هـ- 636م. أما بناؤه الحالي، فيرجع إلى عهد عبد الملك بن مروان وابنه الوليد اللذين أعادا بناءه في الأعوام 86 - 96هـ/ 705- 715م. 
2- قبة الصخرة: 
 
قبة الصخرة 
هذه القبة تمثل جزءا من المسجد الأقصى المبارك, وتقع في موضع القلب منه تقريبا، أقامها الخليفة الأموي عبد الملك بن مروانبين عامي 66-86 هـ / 685-705م على شكل قبة ذهبية عظيمة فوق أعلى صخرة في المسجد الأقصى المبارك، وتقوم على مبنى مثمن الشكل، لإظهار عظمة الدولة الإسلامية. والصخرة المشرفة التي تقوم فوقها القبة غير منتظمة الشكل، وتتميز بأنها كانت قبلة أنبياء بني إسرائيل، كما يرجح أن تكون الموضع الذي عرج منه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى السماء. ومع هذا، فهي صخرة طبيعية لا يجوز تعظيمها، أو التبرك بها. 

من فضائل الأقصى: 
· المسجد الأقصى هو قبلة معظم الأنبياء قبل خاتمهم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، والقبلة الأولى للنبي الخاتم، لمدة 14 عاما تقريبا منذ بعثته وحتى الشهر السادس أو السابع عشر للهجرة, عن ابن عباس قال: "كان رسول الله يصلي وهو بمكة نحو بيت المقدس والكعبة بين يديه وبعدما هاجر إلى المدينة ستة عشر شهرا ثم صرف إلى الكعبة". (أحمد) 
· الأقصى هو مسرى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، كما ورد في الآية الكريمة باسمه الصريح: "سُبْحَانَ الَّذِي أَسْرَى بِعَبْدِهِ لَيْلًا مِنَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ إِلَى الْمَسْجِدِ الْأَقْصَى الَّذِي بَارَكْنَا حَوْلَهُ". (الإسراء) وفيه صلى جميع الأنبياء جماعة خلف إمامهم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم خلال رحلته هذه، مما يدل على كثرة بركاته حتى إنها لتفيض على ما حوله، ولا تقتصر عليه فقط، حسبما تشير الآية: "باركنا حوله" وليس فيه! 
· الأقصى هو مبدأ معراج محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى السماء، عن أنس رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "أتيت بالبراق فركبته حتى أتيت بيت المقدس فربـطـته بالحلقة التي يربط فيها الأنبياء ثم دخلت المسجد فصليت فيه ركعتين، ثم عـرج بي إلى السماء"(مسلم). فقد كان الله تعالى قادرا على أن يبدأ رحلة المعراج برسوله من المسجد الحرام بمكة، ولكنه سبحانه اختار الأقصى لذلك ليثبت مكانته في قلوب المسلمين، كبوابة الأرض إلى السماء، أرض المنشر والمحشر. قالت مَيْمُونَةَ مَوْلَاةَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: يَا نَبِيَّ اللَّهِ أَفْتِنَا فِي بَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ، فَقَالَ: "أَرْضُ الْمَنْشَرِ وَالْمَحْشَرِ " (أبو داود وابن ماجه وأحمد).  
· هو ثالث المساجد التي لا تشد الرحال إلا إليها، عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "لا تُشَدُّ الرِّحَالُ إِلا إِلَى ثَلاثَةِ مَسَاجِدَ: الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ، وَمَسْجِدِ الرَّسُولِ ـ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ـ وَمَسْجِدِ الأَقْصَى." (البخاري) إلا أنه ليس بحرم، لأنه لا يحرم فيه الصيد، وتلتقط لقطته، بخلاف حرمي مكة والمدينة. وتسميته بالحرم الشـريف ليست صحيحة، وإنما الاسـم الصحيح هو "المسجد الأقصى المبارك"، وهو الاسم الذي ظل يطلق عليه طوال العهد الإسلامي حتى عصر المماليك، حين سمى حرما، تشريفا، رغم أنها تسمية غير صحيحة، ولا جائزة.  

وضعه الحالي : 
منذ أمد، يدعي اليهود أن المسجد الأقصى المبارك بني في موضع ما يسمى بالمعبد/ الهيكل اليهودي. ومنذ عام 1967م، يعاني المسجد الأقصى المبارك من الاحتلال الصهيوني الذي:  


اعتدى على حرمة المصلين داخله، واستباح دماءهم في عدة مذابح داخل ساحاته الآمنة.أحرق جزءا منه، وحاول تفجيره، وتخريبه غير ذات مرة.استولى على أجزاء منه، مثل: باب المغاربة، وحائط البراق الذي حوله إلى حائط مبكى يدنسه اليهود، بينما يمنع المسلمون من الاقتراب منه. حاصر أبوابه الأخرى، ومنع المصلين من حرية الوصول إليه والصلاة والرباط فيه، بينما أتاح لليهود دخوله.شق الحفريات والأنفاق تحت أساساته، ما أدى إلى تصدع أجزاء منه.منع محاولات ترميمه، وإعادة بناء ما تصدع منه. خاتمة :


المسجد الأقصى حق المسلمين، لأنهم ورثة الرسالات السماوية السابقة، وهو رمز اصطفاء الله تعالى لرسالة الإسلام .. خاتمة الرسالات السابقة تصدقها، وتهيمن عليها. فالمسلمون يؤمنون بجميع الأنبياء السابقين، ويعتبرون تبجيلهم وتوقيرهم ركنا من أركان دينهم، ومن ثم، فإنهم – وليس من يدعون كذبا أنهم أتباع هؤلاء الأنبياء – الأقدر على حماية هذا المكان المقدس. ولن يسود السلام إلا بعودة الحق لأهله.

----------


## نجمة المنتدى

يسلموو ع الصــــــــــــور 
بصراحة صور نادرة وتساوي بقيمتها العنوية وذكراها 
الكثير الكثيييييييير

×××××××××

----------


## anoucha

> يسلموو ع الصــــــــــــور 
> بصراحة صور نادرة وتساوي بقيمتها العنوية وذكراها 
> الكثير الكثيييييييير
> 
> ×××××××××


مرسييي على مرورك نجمة المنتدى

----------

